# iStick TC 100W Hands on Review



## Darryn Du Plessis (25/3/16)

The iStick TC 100 Watt variable everything out of the box was impressive. 

I racked it up with 2x Sony VTC4's and set up the charge! Right away, it was on 2/5ths of a battery from the shop 
Previous gear that this will be compared with and the two tanks currently tested with the TC 100W : 
I was also using the standard 100 Watt iStick since September with the same sony cells and could get a 3-6 days off a single charge, using this and the rx200

*PRICE TO VALUE: *
This did cost less than I paid for the 3x cell RX200 and immediately feels better in the hand. Because I didn't use any mod above 100W, it felt silly even owning a 200Watt Rx200 and using a battery life of 3 days with intermittent vaping at only 26 Watts max. 
Tanks tested thus far are the UD Bellus with Ectoplasm from Vapemob - And A UD Zephyrus v2 with Banana Rum and some Turkish Tobacco [honey tobacco] also a vapemob flavour mixed with the Complex Chaos Troubled Monkey [BananaxRum] 
istick was 899 at a premium kind of retailer: Vapemob vs 1000 at vapeshop.co.za - didn't look further. Took the hundred saving

Note: Battery life of the TC Version will be continuously under review going forward]

So, I left the device to charge via it's central bottom usb - lying down and went out- Came back with a fully charged, no longer receiving charge little easter present. Praise the Good Friday! 

*Special Features:{To me at least}*

First feature that was good was the stealth vaping as well. This will help the screen if it's irrelevant to your vaping and focus the battery on never wasting it on a screen light. 

Second was that the temperature that is displayed on the screen of the device changes to what is actually being sensed by the iStick itself. It shows the limit you set it to, however, with a quick trigger tap, it will show the current temperature! This was really awesome to see! [I turned stealthing on after seeing this] ;lol;

The trigger - Compared to the Smok device - is reallly Solid! it's not a sensitive little touch screen trigger - it's a solid aluminium press it FFS if you really want to vape kind of trigger that could probably compared to that of a grenade kind of feel. Little clicks that matches a fantastically solid build

Smokes pretty smoothly, people noted some delay between the trigger being pressed and vapour release. I must say it immediately works, the buttons don't rattle - like the original iStick 100W - 

Size: it's smaller than the original iStick too, - I tested the TC version inside the cover for the 100W - it was pretty entertaining to know that the newer technology is downsized, yet it has more features?! It fits tanks perfectly: Very little lips left on the sides of the tanks, if any at all: like 1mm on the Bellus and fitting squarely on the device with the Zephyrus: Fits in pockets genuinely as easily as 2x mini samsung galaxy s4's. It's slimmer, and shorter than the original istick - at least 5mm thinner, and 5 shorter.

Performance of vapour: Clouds for days! It's really good, with flavour being a delicious tongue smacker, 
I put the Bellus on before this review, and it feels louder than when operating on other devices, not sure why. Maybe time of day and the senses.

*Conclusion:*
This tank is a definite must buy if you have never been disappointed by iStick in the past [clones do not count] 
Entering the TC world with the RX200 in the last two months was interesting to have only ever changed wicks 3 times due to the temperatures never exceeding limits. I would recommend it to anyone that is building coils and wicks for it provides a longer period that it stays active without as much wear-and-tear -[Praise TC] 
The fact that this mod shows you temperatures based on current information and not only the projected temperature you're aiming for: RX200[cough] is already a great feature. I tested by airing out the tank, ie. Taking drags but not holding the trigger button: It visibly showed temperatures lowering.

I look forward to future use and would be excited if anyone else could share their shortcomings or other positive experiences with this iStick-



Thanks for reaading, I hope this has helped you, and please if there's something you cannot fathom in the text, please ask to use another analogy to describe it more clearly.

Now Im off to play some dota2 with this new iStick to enlighten my games  and waiting movements

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Alex_123 (25/3/16)

Thanks for the info!
Would love to hear from others too before I pull a trigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (25/3/16)

Alex_123 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Would love to hear from others too before I pull a trigger.


One thing I have currently cleared is the two hour breaking window: I watched a video of a guy on youtube showing us his problem with his. The side trigger button was working on his for 2 hours, and then it became the up and down buttons that would initiate the coil being powered. It was doing it automatically as soon as he touched an up down or menu button -- The grenade trigger stopped working with his

For these cases: Buy it from a retailer. If it's not human error breaking the device, you can get it replaced. 

But on my side though, with careful handling, I''d still recommend it due to it's easy-going nature. Just pick it up and vape - Ask someone to try theirs if you are able to  It's quality in my hands


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/3/16)

You could have picked it up for 600 bucks no jokes. From Sir Vape, 1000 plus two batteries. Still works out to 600 bucks. Also, it is a mod not a tank as you state in the last paragraph.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> You could have picked it up for 600 bucks no jokes. From Sir Vape, 1000 plus two batteries. Still works out to 600 bucks. Also, it is a mod not a tank as you state in the last paragraph.


I was definitely airing out the tank - 
With the mod reading the different temperatures as I was sucking without pushing the button ie. Airing- 

The ventilation of the airholes CLEARLY belong to a tank - Which brings in colder air- which is a tank attached to the new mod. 

Hope that's clearer for you now.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> You could have picked it up for 600 bucks no jokes. From Sir Vape, 1000 plus two batteries. Still works out to 600 bucks. Also, it is a mod not a tank as you state in the last paragraph.


Thanks for the reference though: Im pretty sure many people would love to not pay what I did - Sir Vape is just too far from me though - Physically  and it was Easter weekend - So im pretty sure deliveries would have arrived in this week - and not last friday - or the weekend. 

FUTURE: Sir vape: 1k for this mod and two batteries? is it the vtc 5's you get with that company?  

Update on the mod itself: 4 days on the first battery charge!!!! PRetty constant vaping  Feels way more accurate than the rx200 
It incrementally reaches your destined temperature much better than trying to be there immediately [rx200] 

Anyone else enjoying their iStick more than their previous mods??


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

Interesting posts, especially the point made; "_PRetty constant vaping  Feels way more accurate than the rx200"_. My iStick 100w TC is still in the sealed box, after reading the above, going to test this evening.


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/3/16)

Well, the only other mod I own is a mech mod. So comparisons are out for me.

Hooever.

I lovit this lil iStick TC 100W jobbie. (Upgraded firmware now 120W). My mech mod was thick s/s for a reason - I prefer a solid heavy feel in my hand. 

Love the trigger, just squeeze, no button to fidddle with. Solid feel, loaded with 2 VTC 4's it's nice and heavyish. TC works great on s/s coils. slightly spaced s/s coils. On squeezed coils sometimes it jumps out of TC to power mode.

Had it for a week+ chain vaping and the only negative is the small screen - what's left of my eyes suck.


Just hate the name. iStick. Bloody iGeneration - iPhone, iTube, iBook.


Another + is the paralel(l?) battery circuitry. Can run on 1 battery if need be.


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

Thread moved to Hardware Reviews - Electronic Mods
Was previously posted in News & Media


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

"Brownies" charged, box opened, updated with firmware V1.10 , gave the mod a few shakes, no "rattles" like my two previous 100w iStick's, one that I dropped, the other "stolen" by my son, powered up, slapped on the TFV4, started at 40 watts, really quite impressed, very comfortable and the fire "button / magnet" is very responsive, going to order another one.


----------



## Alex_123 (30/3/16)

Any of you guys with the white one?
Looks really nice. But wondering what type of finish it is. Cause my white smpl gets dirty pretty quickly. @DarkSide @Darryn Du Plessis


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

Nice review


----------



## DarkSide (30/3/16)

Alex_123 said:


> Any of you guys with the white one?
> Looks really nice. But wondering what type of finish it is. Cause my white smpl gets dirty pretty quickly. @DarkSide @Darryn Du Plessis


Just the black mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex_123 (1/4/16)

Received mine today. Beautiful color.

But I see a gap on the right side and I dunno if its normal or if Im being ocd!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alawhie (1/4/16)

Alex_123 said:


> Received mine today. Beautiful color.
> View attachment 49918
> But I see a gap on the right side and I dunno if its normal or if Im being ocd!


I Had the same gap that you're showing there lol. Which is why I ended up giving it to my brother. The OCD kicked in. Great mod nevertheless. No complaints otherwise. You still made a good choice. Some might shoot me for saying this, but I personally feel that eleaf's products are some of the toughest around... They never give up


----------



## Alex_123 (1/4/16)

@Alawhie thanks! My mind is at ease now. At least I know that mine isn't a dud.


----------



## Alawhie (1/4/16)

I think that it may be present on All/Most... Its just a little more noticeable on the white. U don't have to worry about it being a dud... As mentioned, its just a small aesthetic flaw.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/4/16)

Alawhie said:


> I think that it may be present on All/Most... Its just a little more noticeable on the white. U don't have to worry about it being a dud... As mentioned, its just a small aesthetic flaw.


Cuboid is flawless... So is the Eiffel... and the Snow Wolf... And the Tesla Mini... Trying my best to find flaws. Even our 40w iStick is perfect in every regard. It is NOT present on most mods.


----------



## Alex_123 (1/4/16)

Most istick 100w TC is what was meant, I think?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (1/4/16)

Alex_123 said:


> Received mine today. Beautiful color.
> View attachment 49918
> But I see a gap on the right side and I dunno if its normal or if Im being ocd!


Its supposed to be there for a symetrical balance counterpoint to the clearance needed on the firing button side.
Imagine how odd it would look with a gap on the left and nothing on the right.


----------



## Alex_123 (1/4/16)

@blujeenz The thing is that the firing side has no gap whatsoever but the gap is on the 510 side. You can see that the top part of the mod is slightly bent upwards on the 510 side. But not a big issue overall. Just something to put out there for others to know.

My quick hands on review. Keep in mind that Ive only played around with it for an hour or so.

Pros.
- Great paint finish. Love the satin glossy?white color.
- Clicky buttons for menu and up and down.
- Side firing button is very nice and clicky. Not loose at all.
- Chip seems to be reading as accurately as my yihi boards.
- Not too heavy or light. Great feel.
- Strong magnets for both battery doors.
- Great pricing 

Cons.
- There is slight button rattle on all buttons except the firing button.
- 510 threading seems very short compared to my P4Y mods. After 3 or 4 turns on my Sapor RDA it will unscrew. Going to need getting used to.
- Battery sleds are metal and magnets are strong, I can see that the paint on corners of battery doors will chip/get scratched after a while.
- The mechanical locking mechanism is pretty difficult to operate if you dont have nails.
- The screen could be slightly bigger.

Will post other Pros and Cons if I find any in the future.


----------



## blujeenz (1/4/16)

Alex_123 said:


> @blujeenz The thing is that the firing side has no gap whatsoever but the gap is on the 510 side. You can see that the top part of the mod is slightly bent upwards on the 510 side. But not a big issue overall. Just something to put out there for others to know.
> 
> 
> - The mechanical locking mechanism is pretty difficult to operate if you dont have nails.



Oh okay, didnt see it at first, maybe swop the 2 batt covers over to see if that makes it a bit better.
Other than that its probably just something you're going to have to get used to.

I also noticed its not really a mod for nail biters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (1/4/16)

Been using mine for about 2 weeks, I got the all black one.

Pros
Good paint finish
I don't have any button rattles anywhere.
Fire button is awesome and very cool
Up and down buttons are nice and solid and respond instantly
Battery covers sit flush and don't rattle or move at all
The SS temp control works great imo (only one I have tried so far on a daily basis)
Battery lasts me about 1 day, I am a fairly heavy on it and vape at around 30 - 40w, I do only have 2 x 2500mah Samsungs in though

Cons
510 connector threading sometimes takes a bit to take
I have scuffmarks on the top paint on the edges (might just be my usage though)
Lower range battery indicator doesn't feel accurate, once you hit 1 block it seems to go much quicker to empty than say from 2 to 1 block
Button locker on the top is super tight
USB charging port is on the bottom (con for me personally)

All in all the cons aren't close to being a deal breaker so I am loving it and it is my all day device, except for quickly going out, then I just take my IJust2 battery.

Would I recommend it? Definitely, at the price its a great device with a load of power


----------



## Alex_123 (2/4/16)

@Caveman no button rattles at all when you shake the mod?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (2/4/16)

Alex_123 said:


> @Caveman no button rattles at all when you shake the mod?


Nope. No rattles here . Maybe I got a dud lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (20/4/16)

Alex_123 said:


> Any of you guys with the white one?
> Looks really nice. But wondering what type of finish it is. Cause my white smpl gets dirty pretty quickly. @DarkSide @Darryn Du Plessis


It's the kind of finish - that if you pull it out of your pocket too fast, it could literally FLY out your hands. 

That's how mine totalled itself.

So I asked vape mob for replacement doors, because that's all I need to fix it again - they don't have doors or covers.
MINUS POINTS,.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (20/4/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> It's the kind of finish - that if you pull it out of your pocket too fast, it could literally FLY out your hands.
> 
> That's how mine totalled itself.
> 
> ...


It's a smoothed out stainless steel, painted whatever colour finish. Each corner on my doors bust from one drop - The mod still function though - perfectly - all modes tested etc. it's the shit side of vapemob that doesn't supply replacements that prevents me from using it again.


----------



## Neal (20/4/16)

Thanks for review @Darryn Du Plessis, excellent stuff. Hope you resolve door problem. Have been running non tc Istick 100 for a while and really like it. May pick up Tc100 on forthcoming trip to UK. Thanks again mate.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (20/4/16)

Neal said:


> Thanks for review @Darryn Du Plessis, excellent stuff. Hope you resolve door problem. Have been running non tc Istick 100 for a while and really like it. May pick up Tc100 on forthcoming trip to UK. Thanks again mate.


Try only get it when you can get a silicon cover for it - It's seriously so slippery- Smooth as butter on all round edges that sexy device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

